# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1994 Aston Martin Virage Lagonda 5 wagon - photos

## Altair

1994 Aston Martin Virage Lagonda 5 wagon.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...5_fullsize.jpg


Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

Mercedes-Benz C-Class station wagon and trailer - photo
1966 Ford Mustang station wagon prototype - photo
Volkswagen Beetle wagon - photo
Ford Mustang wagon - photo
Chevy Nova station wagon snowmobile - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Jul 9, 2022),

Rangi (Jul 6, 2022)

----------

